# Santa Barbara Infoshop, come visit us!



## blackbird-saltcedar (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi anarchos, crusties, travelers, squatters, pirates, radicals of all stripes,

The SB Infoshop in Santa Barbara, CA is opening. Come visit us if you're ever in town. We exist to foster DIY culture in SB and are building is big lending library on social movements.

http://sbinfoshop.org


----------



## Mouse (Jan 14, 2008)

nice. but the name is boring.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 14, 2008)

sweet, i hope to have a directory for stuff like this eventually.


----------

